# My question is " What is the general ages of the users on this forum?"



## Thatedguy123 (Nov 29, 2014)

*My question is " What is the general ages of the users on this forum?"*

The reason I ask is an attempt to asses the validity of the information and experiences put forth. I have spent the last several months reading every post in every thread (except the music one, ) before I joined. The primary reason I joined was in the hope that it would open up "the real forum" but I guess this is not the case.
Has anyone considered that if all the BS post are redacted,the actual post count here would be cut by 2/3 ? I am not hating on the ugbb, But dam man how old are you people?


----------



## antique (Nov 29, 2014)

Thanks for your contribution, it was most entertaining whilst bringing a vast range of knowledgeable topics and it has brought the forum kicking and screaming to the top of the forum rankings.

Solid post.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2014)

Lmao;
Da fuk is goin on in here.....


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2014)

I feel like i should rage and than blame it on the tren


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 29, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I feel like i should rage and than blame it on the tren



DO IT !!!!!!!!!

the tren is real this time right?



im 18


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 29, 2014)

21 according to my driver's license.

_*buys beer for friends*_


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 29, 2014)

I for yurs ol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm 15 in real life, but I'm 42 on the Internet.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 29, 2014)

I Twee I only Twee


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 29, 2014)

if you sat and read every single post here and didn't learn that we are a family and we stick together then you weren't paying attention. Age doesn't have anything to do with the validity of a persons post. 

Before you get any real info we have to let you in. So far your not doing so well


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2014)

Your not goin find any forum that's ONLY going to talk about one topic...who the hell wants to specifically and only talk about gear, training, and diet day-in/day-out
We talk shxt and shoot the shxt, this is not just a forum this is a family....
and what do family's do with each other; Shoot The Shxt
If you want that hard core specific shxt go read an article or start a blog


----------



## Thatedguy123 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey not picking on you TriniJuice, but I will use you for an example. You have been a member for 10 months and have posted 163 times a month, that 5.1 times a day. From other forums I have looked at you would be considered a post whore. But that's ok, what is troubling for me is that you have not posted anything originally from you that is useful. At least not that I can see. 
I have no idea why you have been thanked 174 times, the only reason I can imagine is they like your avatar. Maybe they thank you just for posting.
But like I said I am not hating on you or UGBB, But I have come to the conclusion this forum is not for me. 
From what I can tell is there are 27 users, rejects from other forums, people that have been banned from other forums, and their aliases from double accounts that post most of the regurgitated stuff here. Then there are all the Kids.


----------



## antique (Nov 29, 2014)

Thatedguy123 said:


> Hey not picking on you TriniJuice, but I will use you for an example. You have been a member for 10 months and have posted 163 times a month, that 5.1 times a day. From other forums I have looked at you would be considered a post whore. But that's ok, what is troubling for me is that you have not posted anything originally from you that is useful. At least not that I can see.
> I have no idea why you have been thanked 174 times, the only reason I can imagine is they like your avatar. Maybe they thank you just for posting.
> But like I said I am not hating on you or UGBB, But I have come to the conclusion this forum is not for me.
> From what I can tell is there are 27 users, rejects from other forums, people that have been banned from other forums, and their aliases from double accounts that post most of the regurgitated stuff here. Then there are all the Kids.



There is one bodybuilding forum on the web at the moment with one poster posting as around 50 different people, its amazing what lengths some people will go to  seek out entertainment


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 29, 2014)

Thatedguy123 said:


> Hey not picking on you TriniJuice, but I will use you for an example. You have been a member for 10 months and have posted 163 times a month, that 5.1 times a day. From other forums I have looked at you would be considered a post whore. But that's ok, what is troubling for me is that you have not posted anything originally from you that is useful. At least not that I can see.
> I have no idea why you have been thanked 174 times, the only reason I can imagine is they like your avatar. Maybe they thank you just for posting.
> But like I said I am not hating on you or UGBB, But I have come to the conclusion this forum is not for me.
> From what I can tell is there are 27 users, rejects from other forums, people that have been banned from other forums, and their aliases from double accounts that post most of the regurgitated stuff here. Then there are all the Kids.



Hell your probably one of guys that are too sorry to go to the gym hate your life want to blame everyone for all your problem and try to make up excuses why things are so shitty for you in don't realize that its you. Hang out a little while you might learn something or get throat punched one of the two!


----------



## antique (Nov 29, 2014)

Bassman101 said:


> *Hell your probably one of guys that are too sorry to go to the gym hate your life want to blame everyone for all your problem and try to make up excuses why things are so shitty for you in don't realize that its you.* Hang out a little while you might learn something or get throat punched one of the two!



That is very perceptive indeed.


----------



## Thatedguy123 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 29, 2014)

Sir i have just finished my joint 4the night;
This is what it I've collected 4m your post



Thatedguy123 said:


> I'm a nerd who analyzes post....



And im not just a post whore.....im an actual whore
You can find me on backpage....Bj-TJ


----------



## stonetag (Nov 29, 2014)

Thatedguy123 said:


> Hey not picking on you TriniJuice, but I will use you for an example. You have been a member for 10 months and have posted 163 times a month, that 5.1 times a day. From other forums I have looked at you would be considered a post whore. But that's ok, what is troubling for me is that you have not posted anything originally from you that is useful. At least not that I can see.
> I have no idea why you have been thanked 174 times, the only reason I can imagine is they like your avatar. Maybe they thank you just for posting.
> But like I said I am not hating on you or UGBB, But I have come to the conclusion this forum is not for me.
> From what I can tell is there are 27 users, rejects from other forums, people that have been banned from other forums, and their aliases from double accounts that post most of the regurgitated stuff here. Then there are all the Kids.


Well your reading comprehension is very low at best, "thanked 174 times" how about 496 times! that really says a lot about what else you "gathered from the UGBB".


----------



## bugman (Nov 30, 2014)

ok, i've not been here very long.  from my short time here at the UG, i've been picked on, ignored and even had a sex change (then back again) . lets not forget the threat of a second sex change.  but i've stuck around, made some friends and learned a ton of stuff..  I have'nt contributed a lot because i am still new and learning the game.  but if you are not happy with the site, if its not what you are looking for.  then leave.  i mean, we give each other hell on a daily basis.  some more than others.  not sure what you are looking for, but i really do hope you find it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 30, 2014)

Thatedguy123 said:


>



Putting up Picts of POBs back yard picnics isnt gonna get you any points around here.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 30, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that you are full of shit.  If you actually read all of the posts you would know how old half of us are and wouldn't need to ask.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm this many 3.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2014)

If he actually read all the post he would know most of you all like dicks! :32 (16):


----------



## snake (Nov 30, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> im 18



Lol! Me too.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm 15 in real life, but I'm 42 on the Internet.



you've been lying to me this whole time.......you said you were 38!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 30, 2014)

Thatedguy123 said:


> Hey not picking on you TriniJuice, but I will use you for an example. You have been a member for 10 months and have posted 163 times a month, that 5.1 times a day. From other forums I have looked at you would be considered a post whore. But that's ok, what is troubling for me is that you have not posted anything originally from you that is useful. At least not that I can see.
> I have no idea why you have been thanked 174 times, the only reason I can imagine is they like your avatar. Maybe they thank you just for posting.




Oooo You got Trini pegged. do me next!!


(Hint: I know nothing about AAS and I'm only here bc I'm secretly infatuated with a smokin hot cougar with a nice rack)


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2014)

well obviously he has decided to leave our home....if not, I will, with pleasure, show him the door


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 30, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Oooo You got Trini pegged. do me next!!
> 
> 
> (Hint: I know nothing about AAS and I'm only here bc I'm secretly infatuated with a smokin hot cougar with a nice rack)




"SMOKING HOT COUGAR"...oh what I didn't see the "with a nice rack"..ok caryy on then... my bad...


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 30, 2014)

bugman said:


> ok, i've not been here very long.  from my short time here at the UG, i've been picked on, ignored and even had a sex change (then back again) . lets not forget the threat of a second sex change.  but i've stuck around, made some friends and learned a ton of stuff..  I have'nt contributed a lot because i am still new and learning the game.  but if you are not happy with the site, if its not what you are looking for.  then leave.  i mean, we give each other hell on a daily basis.  some more than others.  not sure what you are looking for, but i really do hope you find it.



PS you are too funny......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 30, 2014)

Interesting method of trolling... this is a new one.


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 30, 2014)

i am so old santa sat on my knee


----------



## longchopp (Nov 30, 2014)

Im 42 my pecker is 85,Sumbitch dont work anymore


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Interesting method of trolling... this is a new one.



not as interesting as the breast milk for sale................................


----------



## Trauma RN (Nov 30, 2014)

Jenner said:


> not as interesting as the breast milk for sale................................



I 'member that one...the best!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I 'member that one...the best!!!!!



and POB wanted to ban her...what was he thinking lmao


----------



## bvs (Nov 30, 2014)

age has nothing to do with how good someones advice is. a 20yr old can know a lot more than a 40yr old it all depends on education and experience


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2014)

What an asshole. Bigger than me even!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 30, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> What an asshole. Bigger than me even!!



Dude your not even close to being as big of an asshole as me. Haha 

Tren4life!!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 30, 2014)

well fuuuk, I'm a pretty big asshole!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 30, 2014)

Morning entertainment. Fun!


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 30, 2014)

I prevent potatoes from being mashed;
Since I've had this position spud death has increased 12% this year
Clearly I'm not good at what i do......


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 30, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Tren4life!!!!!!



Entering week 3 of tren a, the fun is about to begin!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 30, 2014)

Gayest thread ever.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 30, 2014)

Jenner said:


> well fuuuk, I'm a pretty big asshole!!!!!!!!!!!



But you're hot as fukk. Carry on


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 1, 2014)

it's threads like this that will keep me coming back to ugb.


----------



## woodswise (Dec 1, 2014)

Thatedguy123 said:


> The reason I ask is an attempt to asses the validity of the information and experiences put forth. I have spent the last several months reading every post in every thread (except the music one, ) before I joined. The primary reason I joined was in the hope that it would open up "the real forum" but I guess this is not the case.
> Has anyone considered that if all the BS post are redacted,the actual post count here would be cut by 2/3 ? I am not hating on the ugbb, But dam man how old are you people?





Thatedguy123 said:


> Hey not picking on you TriniJuice, but I will use you for an example. You have been a member for 10 months and have posted 163 times a month, that 5.1 times a day. From other forums I have looked at you would be considered a post whore. But that's ok, what is troubling for me is that you have not posted anything originally from you that is useful. At least not that I can see.
> I have no idea why you have been thanked 174 times, the only reason I can imagine is they like your avatar. Maybe they thank you just for posting.
> But like I said I am not hating on you or UGBB, But I have come to the conclusion this forum is not for me.
> From what I can tell is there are 27 users, rejects from other forums, people that have been banned from other forums, and their aliases from double accounts that post most of the regurgitated stuff here. Then there are all the Kids.




Three strikes and you're out bumf**k.

Strike 1:  Your name = hatedguy tells us you are a troll
Strike 2:  You don't appreciate good humor when you see it.  A lot of the guys on here are true masters of online humor and funny posts.  Kind of like a fine wine or whiskey, not everyone can appreciate it, but for those who do, the experience is enjoyable and adds a lot of spice to life.
Strike 3:  You are a whiner.  Need I say more???  Okay I will:  If you can't say something positive or constructive, then you should keep your mouth shut a**hole.

Yep, I'm on tren too.


----------



## widehips71 (Dec 1, 2014)

If all the BS posts were redacted, then we would only have stickies.  And how fun would that be?

NONE


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 1, 2014)

Jenner said:


> well fuuuk, I'm a pretty big asshole!!!!!!!!!!!



lol jenners...i had to do a double take when I read this one. I thought your contracted word was a different word.


----------



## stuckinit (Dec 1, 2014)

I always find it interesting when someone is so hypocritical they call out others on hypocrisy. His only posts are posts about the useless posts, and the thread, is where useless posts are to be posted...


----------



## Paolos (Dec 1, 2014)

Well with an intellect like yours I'm suprised you took the time to even address the group. At least you gave us a good laugh
enjoy your stay!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 1, 2014)

Well shit. this sucks! all of our hard work to ream this asshol, and the worthless douche bag checks out. In the end that is good, but come on.  lol


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow ......really sorry I missed this great post.  I cant really give you my age but i will leave you with this......... Im not a real doctor but i play one on the internet.


----------



## Bassman101 (Dec 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Wow ......really sorry I missed this great post.  I cant really give you my age but i will leave you with this......... Im not a real doctor but i play one on the internet.



I have played with a nurse does that count?


----------



## anabol69 (Dec 2, 2014)

Im 32 but look 31.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2014)

Thatedguy123 said:


> The reason I ask is an attempt to asses the validity of the information and experiences put forth. I have spent the last several months reading every post in every thread (except the music one, ) before I joined. The primary reason I joined was in the hope that it would open up "the real forum" but I guess this is not the case.
> Has anyone considered that if all the BS post are redacted,the actual post count here would be cut by 2/3 ? I am not hating on the ugbb, But dam man how old are you people?


what do u wanna know troll? If your not happy dont let the door kick u in the ass to hard ok


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm 24, never done gear yet but have a basic enough knowledge. I'd trust more in the knowledge from someone who's tried cycling than someone who has just done lots of research. The best way to learn is to try it for yourself. The combined knowledge of this board is more than anything you will find in most other parts of the internet, so if you're not happy here, **** off


----------



## ezy424 (Dec 2, 2014)

????????? Lol


----------

